# Maybe this will help.



## tunafisherman (Jun 25, 2015)

Okay,
So I have posted it in a few other threads, but finally figured i'd just make my own.  I am going to use this as a way to keep tabs on myself and my drinking, as well as track my progress in lifting etc.  My biggest problem has been my drinking as a form of self-medication post deployments and the Corps.

So as of today I start at 6', 225 lbs.  BF is about 18% (don't have a caliper so I am using the tape test which I know is not the greatest, but it's what I have).

Goals: (Looking at doing a 3 month log for now)
1) No alcohol.  
2) Bench back to 350 (dropped when I separated my shoulder, is currently hovering at 315)
3) Deadlift 405 (haven't really maxed this in awhile, so this should be an easier one to get)
4) Squat 400+  (again haven't maxed this in quite some time.  Have been working on form and getting good reps, so I rarely have gone above 335)
5) Body fat under 15%
6) Cardio--maintain.  Typically don't run more than 3 miles at a time, can hold a 7:30/mile pace easily.

I am going to take monthly pictures, not sure if I will post them or not as I would have to do some editing to remove/cover tattoos.

Let me know if you all think I should add more information or whatnot.  Or don't, either way I'm writing this down so in 3 months I can see my success or failure.


----------



## LeanHerm (Jun 25, 2015)

Good luck dude and alcohol is the devil.


----------



## Rumpy (Jun 25, 2015)




----------



## snake (Jun 26, 2015)

tunafisherman said:


> Okay,
> Let me know if you all think I should add more information or whatnot.  Or don't, either way I'm writing this down so in 3 months I can see my success or failure.



First off, there is no failure; only different levels of success.

6) Three miles is just fine to get you where you want to be. A 7:30 pace is haulin' ass for a 175 lb guy, let alone a guy at 225.
5) Under 15% BF shouldn't be hard since you only have 3% to go.
4) Keep your reps. up in your training. You will have less chance of injury and still get to your goal.
3) Same
2) Same
1) Don't drink today. If you are physically addicted, don't just stop. You can get some "Puke Pills" from a Doctor and or seek some other professional help. Bottom line; Don't drink today.

I would recommend along with pictures, take all of your measurements and date them with your body weight.


----------



## Luscious Lei (Jun 26, 2015)

snake said:


> I would recommend along with naked pictures, pp measurements. Date them and send them to me.



Fixed it for you Snake.


----------



## Jayjay82 (Jun 26, 2015)

Sounds good bro, alcohol will ruin you if you get real bad on it. Be careful and try to cut back as much as you can. I wish you the best of luck!!!!!


----------



## tunafisherman (Jun 26, 2015)

Day one done, no real issues on anything.

Workout yesterday: Back.
1) 10 sets of 10 reps in 10 mins of 225 deadlift for a warmup
2) Bent over rows (barbell): 3 sets of 10 each @ 135 lbs (wide grip, mid grip, and narrow grip).
3) Reverse fly's: 3 sets of 10, 2 of 8, one of 6.  Didn't write down the weights for some reason, only wrote i needed to go heavier...
4) Lat pulldowns: 10/10/8/8/6.  Also didn't record my weights (i guess i was in the zone, or some hot chick was by me.  One of the 2)
5) Dumbbell rows: 10/10/8/8/6.  Used 65/70/75 lb dumbbell.  Wrote to go heavier next time.
6) Dumbbell shrugs:  Did to failure starting at 80 lb dumbbell, then worked down to 60 lb dumbbells.  Did multiple sets until I couldn't get a set of 10 at each weight. 
7) Cardio:  Run to and from the gym...it's about a mile each way.

Workout today is legs...fml.  Will post it when i get back.  

As for the drinking, evenings are the worst as I would typically start with one at dinner, and if I had one I might as well have had a dozen.  But, so far so good and no booze.  I know it's only been a day, but gotta start somewhere right!

Also, I plan on posting up my measurements when I get around to taking them.  I also recently had blood work done (got a discount on insurance if we got biometric testing done), so I jumped on that.

BW results:
TC:  177 mg/dl
HDL: 39 mg/dl
Trig: 158 mg/dl
LDL: 106 mg/dl
Tc/HDL: 4.5 mg/dl
Glucose: 81 mg/dl

Blood pressure:  114/78

Based on this it looks like my Triglycerides are slightly above normal, LDL is also just above optimal.  But looking at my total cholesterol numbers I think everything is pretty good.  Let me know if i'm off base on that.

Also, after about a week we all will see my typical routine for lifting (when not on cycle or anything like that).  If you have any critiques I am all ears.


----------



## Paolos (Jun 26, 2015)

Tuna good to see the start of your journey brother....No question you can pull it off a Marine has mental strength most
could never understand!

Keep dry you can do it buddy. The difficult part was identifying and accepting that alcohol dosent work for you.
Don't fool yourself into thinking you can just drink less you could spend a bunch of years playing that game.

Dig Deep, Push Hard and Kick Ass! Tell my Marine son that EVERYDAY!


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jun 26, 2015)

in good luck brother keep working hard !


----------



## tunafisherman (Jul 6, 2015)

So I haven't been on the boards for the last week, nor in the gym very much.  I was called back by the Marines to testify in a Court Martial for one of my former sergeants.  Literally spent most of my time in the "witness room" with little to do.  By the end of the day I had no motivation left to go to the gym.  The flights sucked (ended up sleeping in an airport) and now I'm finally back home and going to be back in the gym...Will post after i get back.


----------



## Shane1974 (Jul 6, 2015)

I found help with alcohol in a 12-step program. I have been sober for over 13 years...nothing else worked for me. I can help out with contacts in your local area if you are interested. PTSD and alcoholism are very popular in the program. Let me know if you need anything. Good luck.


----------



## tunafisherman (Jul 7, 2015)

So todays gym workout was pretty good.  Did arms/core and ran quite a bit... figured i'd work out the garbage I ate while I was out of state for the last week.  

Preacher Curls: (10/8/6/4), did with BB and 35's on each side.  Repeated it with 25's
Skull Crushers: (10/10/8/6), BB with 25's first 2 sets, then 35's last 2.
Seated Curls: (10/10/10/8/6), DB starting at 35 working up to 45
Triceps on cable machine:  Did 3 sets to failure each arm
Then ran 5 f@cking miles... started at a 7:30 pace and dropped it down to about an 8:15-8:30 for the last mile and a half or so.  Will do intervals next session.

As for the booze, still doing pretty good.  Had a couple when I was with my Marines, but kept it reasonable and even turned down a lot of drinks, so pretty stoked about that.


----------



## tunafisherman (Jul 14, 2015)

Whoofta, been awhile since I updated this, guess life gets in the way (not to mention having a sick child!).

So, workouts have been going pretty well.  To be honest the last few days I have been hitting cardio and swimming more than lifting, so I haven't logged much of anything (keeping the wife active and she doesn't like weights as much... oh well, it works and I enjoy the view).

Today I am going to be hitting legs, workout will look like this:

Squat: 10 sets of 10 @ 225 for warm up.
Leg Press: 10/10/10/8/6.
Leg extension: 10/10/10/8/6
Leg Curls: 10/10/8/6
Calf raises:  150 total reps, 90 lbs to start

Will update the weights on the ones that I haven't listed, just need to see where to start.


As for drinking, it's going pretty good thus far.


----------



## tunafisherman (Jul 14, 2015)

Can't find the edit button, but either way weights were:

Leg Press: 200, 220, 240
Extension: 60 per leg
Curl 60 per leg


----------



## tunafisherman (Jul 21, 2015)

Pretty sure my family and I contracted Ebola the last week or so... on the plus side I haven't drank a drop still, on the negative I did not go to the gym much... almost passed out cutting the grass and I still have to rebuild my deck and make a bigger/better patio plus install a hot tub.  I will keep it up with the gym, but damn I didn't think you were supposed to be sick in the summer.  

Lost 5 lbs since starting this.  Some is probably muscle, but all and all it's going pretty good.  Thanks for the various PMs and whatnot.  Hoping to get back to the gym tomorrow.  Either arms or chest day, have to re-figure my typical rotation.


----------



## tunafisherman (Jul 23, 2015)

Well finally hit the gym again after the whole "Ebola epidemic." Was able to run a solid 3-miles @ 8min/mile for a warm up, then did a bicep/triceps workout.  Same as what is posted above.

Diet is going OK.  Have had some garbage food in there over the last few weeks, but that is mostly when I am traveling.  I need to get better at meal prep on Sundays for the week.  As for the drinking, still good and I'm loosing the cravings or at least the habits that lead me to saying "man I want a drink.". 

I have lost a moderate amount of weight (for not trying to lose weight I don't think it's bad) and my weights/reps are staying about the same.  

Looking to get started on another cycle here in a month or so if I can keep sober and get the gear I don't make.


----------



## Godfather2112 (Jul 23, 2015)

Good luck for you bro! 
Sounds great!


----------



## tunafisherman (Jul 29, 2015)

Did chest day on Monday, working on reps not weight:
Flat Bench:  225 for 10,9,8,7,6,5,4,3,2,1
Flies:  Machine weight 170, 4 sets of 15
Decline Bench: 135, 4 sets of 20
Incline Bench: 135, 4 sets of 15

Was pretty smoked after that, so I called it a day.

Tuesday, Wednesday (aka today) and likely Thursday (tomorrow) I am not hitting the gym.  We are re-building our patio so my "workout" consisted of removing sod, removing 100+ pavers, removing soil (6" down for about 300 square feet), putting in a gravel base, then "fines", compacting it all, then 1" of sand, compacting that, then laying about 150 pavers, doing edging, etc.  It's more tedious than heavy lifting, but being that it is hot as hell out this week I am getting a good sweat in.

Also, saw the chiropractor for the first time in about a year (was seeing one in the military, but then when I got out I hadn't seen one because of $$).  The guy took X-Rays and if I can upload the pic here I will.  My lower spine is all sorts of messed up, but he his hopeful that he can crack it back into place over the next month or so.  The VA is paying for it, so that's a plus.  It is something like a 30 degree curve to the right in my lower 7 vertebra.  And then the vertebra themselves are twisted... guess that's why my back hurts! Haha.  

Thanks for the continued support on my drinking (and for the PMs you all sent).  I may not have been 100% dry, but I sure have been pretty damn close.  Feels pretty good and I have dropped some weight--hopefully not too much muscle mass.  Pictures have been taken and I can see some slight improvement.  Again I probably won't upload those because i'd have to edit a lot of the tattoos out to remain anonymous.


----------



## tunafisherman (Aug 7, 2015)

Well, that phucking patio is finally done... what a pain in the ass!

Gym day today, just going to do some cardio and core.

On a plus note, because I have decreased my drinking and feel I can maintain that, I am going to go back onto a cycle.  It will be basic, just need to finish getting the last parts of it and finish brewing.  Cycle should be (and i'd appreciate any feedback):

12-14 weeks.
Test E: 500/week for weeks 1-14 (might ramp up in the middle of the cycle to 700)
Tren A: 100 EOD Weeks 2-12

Will have letro on hand for any gyno issues (had it happen once in the past, but was a bit stronger of a cycle)
PCT will be chlomid and Nolvadex
Working on getting adex or asin to take on cycle as well.

Will post when I start cycle, and update stats.  As of now, I have lost about 10 pounds.  Most of it is the garbage weight I put on from drinking, some is no doubt muscle.


----------



## tunafisherman (Aug 14, 2015)

Just figured I'd give an update, if anything just to keep my log going.

For the gym I am going to start focusing more on higher reps and lower weights.  I moved my cardio to after the lifts as from what I read it seems to have a better effect, plus I don't feel gassed by the time I hit the weights.

Today I am going to do chest, but am still looking for a good workout focusing on reps more than weight.  I have seen dozens, but can't hurt looking for a couple more hours before I get to the gym.

My gym time the last couple weeks hasn't been great--some workouts were cut short, and some days they were cancelled.  I did, however, dig about 4 yards or dirt, then 4 yards of "fines", compacted them all, then installed just over 150 40lb pavers... so it wasn't like I was just sitting on the couch eating chips!  Next project up for the weekend is to rip out our old deck and frame/build a much larger one.  Hoping to get it done in the next few days, so gym might be cut a bit short but am trying to still work it in.

I decided to start the cycle posted above.  First day was on Wed, so in the next few days I'm expecting to have a bit more energy/drive (as was my experiences in the past).  

BF % (using the tape method as it is all I have) is right on track for my goals--- thinking of changing the goal a bit to get even lower BF.

Drinking--still doing pretty good.  Not perfect, but much better than in the past.  I think a large part is simply updating this log--- keeps me held accountable.


----------



## tunafisherman (Sep 29, 2015)

Well the 3 months is up, and I kept most of my goals.  Bench is a bit under 350, but so be it...I will be there in a bit.
I have done pretty good with the booze, only "falling off" a couple times, mostly with our neighbors.  Either way, I have improved greatly, haven't drank much and turned down a ton of drinks--something I would never have done before.  Still have some room for improvement, but all and all after the first couple weeks it wasn't that hard.
Thanks to those who msged about drinking and ways to quit it.  

I may occasionally update this, but I guess putting it in writing finally was enough to hold myself accountable.


----------



## nightster (Sep 30, 2015)

Just keep on keeping on. Good luck!


----------



## tunafisherman (Feb 27, 2016)

Well, it's time to keep myself accountable again.  Fell off the wagon so to speak, but all and all I don't like those terms.  To put it simple, I turned to drinking again to self medicate from some issues.  Ended up in the hospital, got lucky, got out and kept drinking.  Time to change this shit.  Figured I would fire up the journal again as it actually kept me accountable last time.  No alcohol, no dip, no garbage for the next 30 days.  From there, we'll go 90.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 27, 2016)

Good luck tuna. One day at a time man. Get your ass back in the gym and make yourself feel better. Iron therapy is the best therapy.


----------



## whyt.dread (Feb 27, 2016)

What ecks said, get back in the gym and throw them weights, take all your anger and stress out there. best of luck


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 27, 2016)

Great start, Mate. Your only competition is yourself.


----------

